# 1st hunt in South Africa



## azbeaglelover (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi to all,
I have just joined this forum. My husband, father and friend were all going to South Africa in July 2009 to hunt plains game. The friend is now unable to go, so my husband talked me into going to hunt. Although I grew up around hunting all my life and my husband and sons are all avid bowhunters with numerous deer, elk and antelope taken over the years, I myself have never hunted. My husband bought be a diamond Bowtech and I have been shooting every day for about 2 weeks. My husband is gradually increase the weight of the bow. My family and friends are very encouraging and helpful, but I want to utilyze any and all resources available to me to make my hunt successful. So I would welcome any advice or suggestions that you may have.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats. What an opportunity.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

azbeaglelover said:


> Hi to all,
> I have just joined this forum. My husband, father and friend were all going to South Africa in July 2009 to hunt plains game. The friend is now unable to go, so my husband talked me into going to hunt. Although I grew up around hunting all my life and my husband and sons are all avid bowhunters with numerous deer, elk and antelope taken over the years, I myself have never hunted. My husband bought be a diamond Bowtech and I have been shooting every day for about 2 weeks. My husband is gradually increase the weight of the bow. My family and friends are very encouraging and helpful, but I want to utilyze any and all resources available to me to make my hunt successful. So I would welcome any advice or suggestions that you may have.


Keep shooting! Different angles and positions. Get comfortable with the bow. Your draw weight will increase pretty quickly if you are practicing every day and had not used a bow before. Enjoy the learning process and ask any questions of all those around you with bowhunting experience. Just stay faithful to shooting the bow each day. Sounds like an awesome opportunity for a hunt with family members! Good luck and let us know how you make out! Just reading some of the threads in the bowhunting forum may give you some heads up on bowhunting jargon and the pics are an inspiration to be ready for a hunt of a lifetime!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like you will have a fun time.


----------

